# Paparazzi Lady Gaga vs "Bach alike"



## raaymusic (Sep 20, 2010)

Check the PAPARAZZI of Lady Gaga how it can be done in "BACH" - fugue pop way including Classical Opera part of the song at 1:01... what do you think?...


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Grotesque rot made by a rowdy plain beings. What an odd idea of thinking that it includes operatic parts.
Nevertheless, if anyone wants a praised jazz transcription of Bach, there you shall go:


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

This is your second post of the same hideous crap you've already presented.
The title is awfully incoherent, by the way.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

raaymusic said:


> what do you think?...


I think it is utter trash.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

What does that have to do with Bach?
And did you really register just to post that?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not even going to look.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

bassClef said:


> I'm not even going to look.


Very wise decision.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Where's the fugue part? Did you just make me sit through all that waiting for the fugue. GODDAMNIT.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it is rather good actually. It has nothing to do with Bach or fugue or classical but it's witty, very well sung and entertaining. It's not the greatest song they could have chosen but it's fairly current.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Should be on the X factor or American Idol or America's got Talent. They'd get through no problem.

Saying that, it is absolute cheesy crap.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> Should be on the X factor or American Idol or America's got Talent. They'd get through no problem.
> 
> Saying that, it is absolute cheesy crap.


I disagree on both counts Sir Edward. I don't think they'd get far on those shows as they're a little too sophisticated for that.
And I don't think it's crap. It's light entertainment, a bit of fun and well executed.
Ok so it's not Gesualdo or Bach or even the King Singers but I've heard more excruciating things at the Proms over the years!
Nothing wrong with a superior slice of cheese. Pecorino anyone?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

This cheese is begining to mould.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> This cheese is begining to mould.


Just scrape off the mould and enjoy the ripe tang!


----------



## PsIloveU (Oct 11, 2010)

it's all stupid.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

not popular even then


----------

